
Earth's Risk of Heading Towards Apocalyptic, Irreversible ‘Hothouse Earth’ State - signa11
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xbdnk/planet-at-risk-of-heading-towards-hothouse-earth
======
ohiovr
Did someone mention the Apocalypse?

Chapter 7

“they are before the throne of God and serve him day and night in his temple;
and he who sits on the throne will shelter them with his presence. 16 ‘Never
again will they hunger; never again will they thirst. The sun will not beat
down on them,’ nor any _scorching heat_. 17 For the Lamb at the center of the
throne will be their shepherd; ‘he will lead them to springs of living water.’
‘And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes.’”

Chapter 11

The nations were angry, and your wrath has come. The time has come for judging
the dead, and for rewarding your servants the prophets and your people who
revere your name, both great and small-- _and for destroying those who destroy
the earth_

(you know there is one of me in every crowd)

